# Eastern Block Aircraft Clock



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

First let me say that I am not sure if I should be posting this here as it is a watch forum and not a clock forum.

This arrived from the bay today;










Its an aircraft clock from some sort of Russian transport plain. Its a great bit of kit, works very well, I think its from the 60/70's. The clock is wound by turning the bezel.

These are on sale at a fairly cheap price and must have cost the aircraft manufacturer a fortune when new. This one is fairly simple with a clean dial which is not too fussy.

It should sit nicely on my desk.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool! B)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

andyft21 said:


> First let me say that I am not sure if I should be posting this here as it is a watch forum and not a clock forum.


We love clocks as well....post away!



jasonm said:


> Very cool! B)


Man of few words tonight oh Grasshopper


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep..... :sadwalk:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yep..... :sadwalk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Yep..... :sadwalk:


Makes a change from the usual *Feck! Gurls!! **Drink!!!* :lol:

As to the clock, very nice I might have to look out for something similar sometime :yes:


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, I was hooked on the clocks too and went on a buying spree, I guess my collection is complete for now.

Group shot of my Russian clocks










Lume shot


----------



## Smiffy89 (Sep 2, 2009)

Where did you get that from mate? I want one now .


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Smiffy89 said:


> Where did you get that from mate? I want one now .


They are all over eBay, however their "Buy It Now" prices varies a lot from seller to seller. Hunt for the best bargain 

I bought the 24-Hour 55M from http://www.maurnavy.com/

The 55M stands out the most


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

roo7 said:


> Hi, I was hooked on the clocks too and went on a buying spree, I guess my collection is complete for now.
> 
> Group shot of my Russian clocks
> 
> ...


Nice collection of clocks, I was impressed with mine and the fairly cheap price, that I have ordered another, a bit different in style (similar to the one you have second from the end). I will have one on my desk at home and one at work, well thats the plan.


----------

